
Ask HN: What to do when you don't have enough problems to solve? - _bxg1
Sometimes I come home from work at the end of the day and I still have the hankering for a problem that needs solving with code.<p>The issue is, if it&#x27;s something that someone else has already done a strictly better job of implementing, it tends to feel empty. Now, obviously it&#x27;s uncommon for an individual without a PhD or a senior FAANG position to do something that&#x27;s both generally-useful and truly an improvement on what&#x27;s out there already. So most of us instead occupy ourselves with solving narrower problems specific to a given organization.<p>But that still leaves the question: what problems can I <i>truly</i> solve - even small, narrow ones - in my spare time? Outside the context of a job or even a business idea.
======
WheelsAtLarge
It's hard to find problems without narrowing your focus. Your goal is to pick
an area and get informed and educated on it. Once you know enough you'll find
areas where you can make a difference.

Also, talk to more knowledgeable people in that area as they will be able to
identify areas of pain.

One of the fundamentals of software engineering is a needs analysis. A process
where you ask a lot of questions that help you understand where and how
software can help. But you need to focus otherwise you won't be able to get
any usefull information to act on.

------
vlod
An exercise to get you noticing problems around you, is take note of what
you/or people around you complain about.

If you immediate say "Why don't they do it this way..." take notes and leave
it for a few days. The goal is to get in the routine of flexing those mental
muscles.

